# Question re ovulation



## hazelnutty (Mar 30, 2012)

I always feel that I ovulate a week or two after an induced period. Does anyone else feel this way or know if they have ovulated after an induced period? I haven't used ovulation sticks in a long time but am feeling the familiar cramps of it today.


----------

